# HOW FAR WOULD YOU GO COMP...Winner Announced



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

We have on offer 2 x CASIO SEA PATHFINDER watches to give away to 2 lucky AKFF members via our "How far would you go?' competition. So who wants one?









_NB - If no more than 5 entries are received there will only be one prize._

Over the months of September and October 2009 you can enter. All you need to do is to get a photograph or video of you doing something which publicly promotes kayak fishing and /or AKFF. Ideally you will be in a 'non-kayaking' area - away from the water. (ie a photo or video of you paddling down your local river isn't gonna cut it!)

So, we're looking for creative photos or videos of you doing something unique that (1) Promotes Kayak Fishing to the public(2) Gives us a laugh. :lol:

Perhaps standing in the Sydney CBD in your pfd and holding a paddle... :shock:

Perhaps sitting in your kayak on the side of the road, fully rigged up for fishing? :?

Perhaps you can rig your kayak up to your bike and 'ride' it down the street... 

Perhaps doing a kayak / fishing themed song or rap :lol:

The creativity is up to you!. :lol: Photos and /or short videos will be accepted. The wierder/braver/stranger the entry and the more people that see you the better chance you have!

Best entry / entries as judged by our team of trained hamsters at the end of October will win a new Casio Tide Watch.

We look forward to your entries.... 8)


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn, I can see another trip to the hospital trying to win this one.... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

If I thought it feasible or even possible for me to get away with it........ I would set the yak up with all my usual fishing gear, pfd, paddle etc... and get a pic of me sitting in it on top of ayers rock, or ularu or whatever it's called these days. Mind you, I think that climbing to the top of the rock with nothing but a water bottle would probably kill me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Yep got a good one in mind already :lol: K--------


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Does police involvement disqualify you or earn bonus points?


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Can you enter more than once  K--------


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Anything illegal will be frowned upon.....unless it's extemely funny, and then it will get extra points.. :lol:

Its up to you whether you reckon a Casio watch is worth a jail sentence!... :lol: ;-) )

And yes you can enter more than once.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Anything illegal will be frowned upon.....unless it's extemely funny, and then it will get extra points.. :lol:


Oh Bravo!!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Davey G, I wish to make a request.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SurfanFish said:


> This should be good to watch. What rules or thoughts on being creative with photoshop? Assume you are looking for unaltered creativity - maybe not?


All entries need to be legit. No photoshopping allowed...


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

dunebuggy said:


> Davey G, I wish to make a request.


Oh Daaaavyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

o no ,you have done it now davey...you have got dunebuggy thinking.i can see a disaster looming lol

wayne


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well i like the idea that you could photoshop as it is about a laugh is it not?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

mtfisho said:


> My name is Mitch I am a peddler not a paddler theres a differents between the 2 or I would own a prowler. You gotta get a hobie if you want to catch fish but you gotta be mad if you want to paddle these. Paddling these buggers is not for the weakish. The kayak alone isn't exactly lightish. My forum username says it all. The yak is getting a new rocket launcher. Whoever I am MITCH whatever I do AKFFER. I put the A in AKFF!


Davey G this mine apparently I should enter?

Thanks, Mitch!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30946

See that thread for more info!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is not a poem competition. Its a video or photo comp. So video yourself doing this rap and you'll be a very likely chance of winning something (considering nobody else has entered yet)...


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Davey G said:


> This is not a poem competition. Its a video or photo comp. So video yourself doing this rap and you'll be a very likely chance of winning something (considering nobody else has entered yet)...


Sorry Davey, I will make a video!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i got bloody Dengue fever last time i entered one of these comps  
how recently do the shots need to be taken ???


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> i got bloody Dengue fever last time i entered one of these comps
> how recently do the shots need to be taken ???


specifically for this comp - so between start of Sept and end of Oct.

c'mon, you can aim for Malaria this time...


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

where do we enter?


----------



## aido (Sep 9, 2009)

My mate when our carpark flooded :lol:

Even had a head torch on!!!!

We both lost our cars though 

Also the water was a mix of sewage and stormwater mmmmmm faecal matter!!! :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK guys and girls. 2 weeks to go and so far we only have one entry..... GET YOUR ENTRIES IN if you want to win a watch!


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Davey

Isn't something missing????










:lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lapse said:


> 2 weeks or 6 weeks?


Hmm yes.....sorry. I've confused myself! Comp runs until end of October, not September. I'm now off to give myself an uppercut.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Are these members on the camels? Surely they would score an entry......


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> Are these members on the camels? Surely they would score an entry......


these guys would be going sand surfing not fishing, looks like a hell of a lot of fun though


----------



## kevvy7 (Dec 29, 2008)

hey guys, this is my first post here.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

is the comp still open? ive got a picture but i want to add a caption to it in photoshop (part of my plan) and im a bit cut short for time with 5 subjects and my last semester of uni :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes it is. One week to go. I'll have to say.. its a pretty lame response so far. C'mon AKFFers, you can do better.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Raising the next generation of yak fisher.









_Listening and learning_









_I'm on to a big one Dad!_


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

With my pictures comes a story.

Well, the wind was up and the seas were rough, but i had a feeling i could still launch but not in the ocean, something about today seemed fishy, i knew there was a big one lurking somewhere out there! Ive always had a belief kayak fishing can be enjoyed as a land based sport, so i was out to prove my point that water wasnt a deciding factor on whether you can go fishing or not. So i launched at gentlemen hours, being a uni student this means 5pm in the afternoon. I had been reading AKFF and saw this new and revolutionary popper, called the meat popper, the best part about this was its cheap and apparently super effective on my choice of prey.. the catkelp fish. Some say this mysterious fish is a mix of kelpie and cattle dog, sounds like a formidable target, it kinda felt like AJD and the mysterious Brisbane threadfin. So i baited up, as you can see in the picture, i had a feeling my prey was nearby, the hairs raised on the back of my neck as i slipped into the comfy seat of my swing and moved only a short distance to my destination where the supposed catkelp fish lurked.. I cast out my line, and began to reel it in. i was thinking to myself, "gee this popper is heavy lucky i brought the big rod" as my meat popper bounced along the green.....

And then i saw it.... as you can see from the pictures the catkelp fish was in range and stalking my meat popper, he struck and i hooked up!! The fight was on, drag was stripped an a phenomenal rate... THIS was the biggest thing i have got in my kayak ever, definitely a PB for my sig! Excitedly i started to reel in, although cautious as i was only running 15 pound mono.. which, under the large canine like teeth would snap in an instant. I worked it slowly, trying to tame its ferocious headshakes, and soon it tired, and i made some ground. i got it to the side of my yak, you can see from the picture it had firmly grasped the popper and i had my net ready to claim the prize. I HAD CONQUERED LAND BASED KAYAK FISHING! With a catkelp measuring 1.1m in length, my net barely fit him in it so i decided to just drag him back. Another successful days kayak fishing, WITHOUT the need for launching in bad conditions on the water. I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey brock,that kelpie eats your pike so maybe a livie might hook him up.


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Hay Brock,

Did you need to use the gaff or was the lip grips or net sufficient?!

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pete- mate i was thinking the same thing, i had noticed the catkelp was rather fond of pike, so i was hoping to run a livie to get him, but i havnt caught any lately so i thought id resort back to hard bodies
andy- mate i need to invest in lip grippers or a gaff now, i only had the net at the time, he weighed a ton, i thought for sure he was going to break so i decided to just tow him back rather than risk loosing my net.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK...Hmmm.

The entries weren't quite what we'd expected (the comp was about promoting kayak fishing to the PUBLIC...) and none of the entries actually managed to do that  but.......for effort the prize goes to Brock (and his pooch) .

PM me your address and I'll send your prize out. 

We might have to make the instructions a bit clearer next time............ :?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> OK...Hmmm.
> 
> The entries weren't quite what we'd expected (the comp was about promoting kayak fishing to the PUBLIC...) and none of the entries actually managed to do that  but.......for effort the prize goes to Brock (and his pooch) .
> 
> ...


Based on the responce you got on this one Mr G I would say "not far"


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I couldn't think of anything to do to the public so i started locally.
At least i managed to get one person interested. (Brainwashed?)  
Congrats rawprawn, I don't know Mods but maybe a digital watch just doesn't have the sway as a prize it may have had in the eighties.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dishley said:


> I don't know Mods but maybe a digital watch just doesn't have the sway as a prize it may have had in the eighties.


If a $200 tide specific waterproof watch isn't attractive as a prize then I guess we should stop running all comps as that's about as good as our prizes get... :shock: :?

Basically these comps will only continue to run IF we get sufficient response. If you guys can't be bothered/aren't interested then it's a hell of a lot easier to stop giving stuff away every month. It often appears that the time and effort which goes into getting these prizes, looking after sponsors, running the comp, drawing it and sending stuff out is obviously not appreciated.

FYI in the last 4 years we have given away over $10,000 in product to AKFF members. I know not everyone is interested in the comps but I hope our goodwill efforts are appreciated.....if not we'll wind up all the comps and stop giving stuff away altogether....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

always appreciated Davey  
and you know i love a good comp, but this one was beyond me.
I couldn't think of anything i could do for it and wasn't really sure of what you were looking for.
I think maybe it was a bit complicated, or maybe i was just a bit thick.

It must be tricky trying to come up with different types of comps that relate to kayak fishing in some way.
Maybe a thread for comp ideas could help ease the pain.

I'll put my thinking cap on (the one with the AKFF logo)


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

It was a joke. It's a nice looking watch. Once again sorry if i offended anyone. (i should make that my signature)
And as i said i did my bit. I was the only one in the comp to actually get someone in a yak for the first time. And isn't that really what the comp was for?


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

stoked to have won! I tell you what tho, i wont lie, i left my kayak in the yard and tried to catch my dog the next day for fun haha. Due to the invisibility of the mono im running he had no idea what the hell was going on so it worked even better with a small bone :lol: . Cheers to davey G and akff, i used to have one of the older versions of these watches till some bloke flogged it outa my gym bag at gym, it will be used and cherished i can assure u


----------

